# FS Docking Ring



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just to give you an idea how big the Flying Sub will be -


----------



## Alex_Merkin (Dec 16, 2008)

what is that?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=71670&stc=1&d=1229400840[/IMG-LEFT]


It's the blue circular area on top.

That'll give you some idea
of the size of the finished model.
HOLY GUACAMOLE!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

!!!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, you are SUCH a tease!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yet again, another reason to keep on living another day, courtesy of Moebius! :woohoo:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This is going to be a great kit- perfect size for super detailing and accurate.
I am so looking forward to this...

.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

So, is this going to be bigger than the Lunar Models version from the nineties?
It would seem to be larger based on that part, but photos can be deceptive...
Can't wait! Will the VooDoo Lighting kit work on this? 

KK


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes,he(Voodoo FX) has one allready.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am looking forward to getting one of these. When is it due to be out?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am looking forward to getting one of these. When is it due to be out?


 
*FEB/MARCH.........:woohoo:*


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Be still my beating heart... I just can't wait for it now!!! :woohoo::woohoo:

Thanks again Moebius :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec :wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Please have it out by March 5- I turn 51 then and this is all I want for my Birthday!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

So you know the size of the docking ring now, compare it to this:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes indeed Flying Sub fans. there it is! That is a built and painted test shot...pretty much what the actual kit will look like! 
It's sitting on a table about 5 feet from me right now! Just finished it on Saturday evening!
I'm still trying to get yellow paint off a couple fingernails!
BTW that's my left hand in the first photo!
Dave


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I believe that VoodooFX has something planned for this. After all, a model this size and quality demands to be lit.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just An Illusion is working on something wonderful as well; I'm glad that I ordered TWO of these beauties!
Thank you, Frank, you have made me/us VERY happy modellers! :hat:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That is very cool looking. Is it the largest FS ever made?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

cal me a moron but when i saw the thread title i thought "why is he selling a docking ring? and a docking ring for what?" D"OH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Aren't docking rings used to remove sheep tails?

Chris.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

(Swoons in ecstacy...)

Larry


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Good Googley Moogley! 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

no Bats it's not the largest......


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't need the largest... With the Moebius kit I'll have the best, by
far!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any chance of re-taking that FS prototype picture showing something in it for scale? You can use your left hand again


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think the only larger versions are fiberglas models that don't include the front and rear bulkhead details. Man, I can't WAIT to get this model--I'm even more excited about it than the Seaview...


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh,the Joy!!


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Great Googa Googa :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

I can't wait to get this monster ... 

The VFX lighting kit should be just perfect for this ...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Happy New Years to us all.....:woohoo: It looks like "09" will be one busy year.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

Worldwide recession?? What recession? don't think Moebius are gonna have any worries filling orders or riding out the economic meltdown


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I'm even more excited about it than the Seaview...


Same here. I would consider it a grail ship except I do have the old Aurora kits. Those were OK, but this is going to be spectacular.
A rather crude metaphor- the Aurora kit was the equivalent of looking at native pictures in National Geographic, this kit is a major budget porn film.



In 3D


,


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Looks great.

Can't wait to see more detail shots.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> A rather crude metaphor- the Aurora kit was the equivalent of looking at native pictures in National Geographic, this kit is a major budget porn film.
> 
> In 3D


VERY crude. 

I suppose this is the "money shot"?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Scot, that's fantastic! How'd you do that?

Larry


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I only wish I could take the credit!

That's the work of isdav59. His photos are posted on Flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2929778399/in/photostream/

Amazingly, that's the little Flying Sub from the Moebius _Seaview_!


----------

